# Need to replace my DOME light, please HELP!



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey everyone!
I have a 2002 Audi TT Quattro 225hp. I need to replace my dome light in the car. I am new to the car and have no idea how to do it. So here are my questions, and please help guys:
Where can I get a new bulb? 
What kind do I need? 
Can I do it myself? 
or Do I have to take it to the dealer and how much will it cost?
Thanks


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

for the love of god;
dont take it to the dealer. If no one else responds ill check my bently and post up tonite.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

switch to led while your at it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

where do you guys shop for LED's in North America? I wouldn't mind getting a couple different ones (dome, side lights, license plate)


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

I usually find what I need at superbrightleds.com though I know I have seen some other sites posted for buying them. the license plate ones I saw on I think ECStuning but not certain apparently they are a different one there not sure how they need to be different for heat disipation since LEDs dont' normally get hot.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

WOW
http://www.ttstuff.com
buy the Xenon interior light kit. Not as harsh or bright as LED's but brighter than stock and is a complete matching kit. Shows WHITE light and is very clear instead of OEM yellow. Also it's a complete kit as in it does the truck space, the glove box, the mirrors, dome light. Everything. When putting ANY type of lights in use plastic gloves to avoid getting oils from your skin on the lights. This can shorten their lives or blow them out.
Also for the love of god if your not going to explore your never going to learn anything in life....
How hard is it to take a Flathead screwdriver and pop that plastic cover off? Take the bulb out and go to to your local pepboys or autozone, find a replacement and pop it in. All of this can be done in the parking lot and your TT even has the Flathead in the trunk next to the spare tire.... Boom done, that easy.
Explore, enjoy. It's the only way your going to get anywhere.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

I had the xenon interior kit. It looked great at first then seemed to yellow over time...then some bulbs burnt out. That's when I replaced it with 42DD LEDs.
Also if the whole dome light isn't working, it could just be the dome light itself...mine's somewhat intermittent, it's on my list of stuff to replace.
BTW here's the xenons:








Here's the 42DD:








It looks blue but it's actually very pure white.


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_I had the xenon interior kit. It looked great at first then seemed to yellow over time...then some bulbs burnt out. That's when I replaced it with 42DD LEDs.
Also if the whole dome light isn't working, it could just be the dome light itself...mine's somewhat intermittent, it's on my list of stuff to replace.
BTW here's the xenons:








Here's the 42DD:








It looks blue but it's actually very pure white.

I think you've posted it somewhere, but would you mind telling me what bulbs I need to order from 42DD to do everything the TTstuff kit does? 42DD actually told me their led's wouldnt work for the TT. TIA


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (silvervr6dub)*

42DD's don't fit in the map light, you have to solder them up yourself to the leads and wire a 250 ohm (iirc) resistor across them to get them to function properly.
The visor lights and the dome light are the 42mm fuse style, lights in the trunk (there's two) and glovebox are 194 wedges, the map lights are actually BA9 style but the polarities are reversed so I'd suggest getting 194 wedges and soldering the leads off them onto the light. 
Also, not sure if the xenon kit comes with license plate bulbs but 42DD has specific 14.5V bulbs for that too.


_Modified by Murderface at 2:02 PM 2-19-2009_


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

So it should be easy to replace the dome light with an LED bulb, right? How do I take the bad one out? Where can I buy the new bulb? And what kind shall I get?


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Where can I buy the perfect replacement LED white light for my car (cheap and good quality)?
http://www.ttstuff.com is currently sold out its Xneon light kit....
Thanks, guys!


_Modified by cloudlilc at 11:31 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cloudlilc* »_So it should be easy to replace the dome light with an LED bulb, right? How do I take the bad one out? Where can I buy the new bulb? And what kind shall I get?


Well you can replace the dome light (the center one) with a 42mm fuse style LED from 42 Draft Designs but the map lights on either side of the dome light are harder like I mentioned in my post above.


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

are you sure the light bulb is out?..our dome lights sometimes just stop working..
solution?..punch it with your fist. this is what I do. tell 'em who's boss.
It then works for a while. I've had to do it maybe 2 or 3 times in the 2 years I've owned the car.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks to all of your help!
I found out the light bulb is not out which is good news.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*

I used to punch mine all the time and now it's pretty f***ed, lol, works maybe half the time. It just takes gentle pressure now to get it working but it's annoying as hell.


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

are the TTs license plate light bulbs the same as a mk4s?


----------

